# thyroid question how long



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

So when starting a new dose it takes 4-6 weeks for things to show up in a lab for some consistency. My endo said 6 weeks as our thyroid goes through a 6 week cycle. I'm in week 4 on .75mcg Synthroid. My TSH was 33. I am feeling better as a few weeks ago I was literally stuck in bed. I can get up and do stuff but get tired. Next week I have to go back to work and take it easy and slow. Next week I will be in week 5 on my new meds. I will get tested in week 6. Need to pay the bills. Anyways MY QUESTION is...I HAVE READ many articles that say testing levels are usually 4-6 weeks but it can take a few months on that same dose for the thyroid to stabilize and for symptoms to improve. WHY is this when the lab levels lets say are good at the first test *hypothetically* Lets say we don't need to adjust our dosage after the first test. I have heard the thyroid is a slow working gland. Please explain.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> So when starting a new dose it takes 4-6 weeks for things to show up in a lab for some consistency. My endo said 6 weeks as our thyroid goes through a 6 week cycle. I'm in week 4 on .75mcg Synthroid. My TSH was 33. I am feeling better as a few weeks ago I was literally stuck in bed. I can get up and do stuff but get tired. Next week I have to go back to work and take it easy and slow. Next week I will be in week 5 on my new meds. I will get tested in week 6. Need to pay the bills. Anyways MY QUESTION is...I HAVE READ many articles that say testing levels are usually 4-6 weeks but it can take a few months on that same dose for the thyroid to stabilize and for symptoms to improve. WHY is this when the lab levels lets say are good at the first test *hypothetically* Lets say we don't need to adjust our dosage after the first test. I have heard the thyroid is a slow working gland. Please explain.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; well, I am not sure about what you are asking. Really, clinical evaluation should enter in as well. I don't think a good doctor should go by labs only. If the patient is still suffering on the first lab in spite of the fact the labs are in range, I think the doc should evaluate clinically and bump up the dose a little bit and have labs again in about 6 weeks.

I actually prefer 8 week labs as that gives the body ample time to adjust.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Even when you have optimized your thyroid replacement dose, it takes time for the body to heal. Some reach euthyroid quickly while others take longer.

Renee


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

changing thyroid levels puts a lot of stress on the body and can make you feel unwell. It's important to give the body time to heal as it adjusts to each dose. Unfortunately it does take a while.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There's no cookie cutter length of time.


----------

